# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Every shed needs an anvil

## Moondog55

OK so the smaller the shed the smaller the anvil and I won't be doing any real blacksmithing.
I just sometimes need to hit small stuff with a hammer.
I have some steel U-beam here plus a short offcut of some old railway rail and a bit of old solid jarrah
I'd like to combine them to make a short banging place to sit on my new and as yet unbuilt workbench.
Workbench will be a minimum of 600mm deep and a maximum of 700mm deep 
The U-beam is 710 long Rail is 600mm long
I'd prefer not to have to cut the rail. My welding isn't good but I can probably do OK on heavy stuff like this. 
My initial thoughts when I picked these up from the side of the road was to weld the rail to the U-beam, then when I got the Jarrah off-cut I was thinking of screwing and glueing that combo to the timber.
I know that even a small pounding place needs a solid footing and I have a couple of 120 * 120 Spotted gum short posts I can use.
I'd appreciate your input here. 
Thinking that this bench will need to be of two heights as the "anvil" will need to be somewhat lower than the vice

----------


## Moondog55

An alternative that just occurred to me is to cut these Spotted Gum shorts in half, glue and bolt them together as a tree stump replacement and simply move it around as needed. The shorts are 1550 long and half of that might be just tall enough

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Your 'anvil' surface should be around waist height. Laminated timber makes for a perfectly good striking surface and end grain spotted gum should be fine. 
The catch is that you'll need it to be very heavy or bolted down otherwise your striking force will be lost in the bouncing anvil.  
I'm on the lookout for a nice Ironbark log for the new shed...

----------


## Moondog55

Define very heavy for me please.
The Spotted gum posts are reasonably heavy and I don't mind bolting then down if I have to.
I won't be hot forging knives or anything but in the old shed I was always looking for a solid surface to use when peening small items like rivets and tent grommets and I'd rather go a little too big than too small. I have this steel rail so I want to use it to best advantage. I guess the posts weigh about 30 kilos each, so 60 kilos in total; plus the Jarrah and any other solid timber used as rails etc.
I'm happy to have a bench with 2 different heights on it so that would work out

----------


## Marc

Moon ... see some ideas for an improvised anvil here https://www.iforgeiron.com/topic/523...ovised-anvils/ 
My personal opinion after hitting hot iron for 45 years, is that a rail is the most popular yet the worst possible idea for an anvil. Try to visit a scrap yard for some solid chunk of steel and mount it on a log. 
Also. ... despite assorted gurus opinions, the cheap chinese anvils are a perfectly good alternative to the horribly overpriced vintage anvils in derelict state. Look for farrier anvil.

----------


## Moondog55

Why is a length of rail such a poor anvil Marc? Is it the curved surface?
On the pages you linked to I did see rather a lot of rail sections being used; but some cut and shaped but I have also seen a few videos of people using rail as-is and it seemed adequate. I could cut this section in half too, even 200mm might be long enough for the small work I would do on it. I was under the impression that it was the mass that was important rather than the shape. I'm not going to be pounding hot steel.

----------


## Moondog55

I will head out to the local Sunday market after reading some of those pages Marc; thanx for the link as it has given me stuff to think about. If I got myself a cheap big sledgehammer [ I actually have a 2 kilo head here waiting for a handle] would that help?
It has to be cheap tho, I have spent  all the money of the shed framing and I need to be able to line it and light it before I get any play money for extras

----------


## Moondog55

Marc you may find this video of interest, the fellers control of the grinder is quite good. Way above what I need but a good video.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwg_h49VAPU

----------


## r3nov8or

This is in no way my speciality, but in Marc's link, I think these are the key comments about doing a rail correctly 
#10 the lowly rail anvil properly orintated.
# 12 another properly oriented (for heavy forging) rail anvil with the web ground as a fuller

----------


## Marc

An anvil needs to have a relatively flat surface and mass under the hammer. Also a cone for shaping, a heel for smaller objects, a hardy hole for tooling and a pritchel hole for punching or drifting. 
To shape cold iron, the needs are similar. You still need mass under the hammer and real estate for the hammer to land on. 
if you go through all the improvised anvils in the blacksmithing website, you will find heaps of rail anvils some shaped fancifully into pretend london pattern, however they are almost useless. The sound is deafening, the mass is way too small and the top is domed.  
The only way to use a rail is vertical in order to get some mass under the hammer, yet doing so will reduce the surface to a toy like anvil. Some bladesmith use this to make small blades. I don't make knifes and for what I do, architectural work, it is useless not to mention dangerous. Miss a blow and your hammer hand is toast.  
A sledge hammer, the bigger the better is a good small anvil, however it presents another problem. Hammers have hardened surfaces, particularly older ones, they make them softer this days for fear of legal action. Hit a hammer with another hammer and very hard scales of hardened steel will fly and lodge themselves into whatever is in their path. I have a scar on my left forearm from one such encounter.  
I suggest, since you just want a place to hit ... build what is called a striking anvil. Striking anvils are made of mild steel, usually a plate two inch thick mounted on a heavy frame and anchored to a wooden post, pack of 4x2 on end or similar arrangement. You can hit them to your heart's content and yes, they will mark but you will not care for what you do. They are designed to work with a striker, that is an assistant that hits your workpiece with a sledgehammer whilst you move the hot piece. They have larger surface than most anvils and if the assistent misses the blow, the damage will not matter.  They also sit higher but in your case, that is academic. A normal anvil is supposed to be at your wrist high when you stand next to it. Striking anvil some 100 mm lower. 
Google "making a striking anvil" and you get scores of youtube hits.

----------


## Moondog55

Thanks  Marc
OK. Not an anvil then but a striking surface. That said I think I will cut the rail into a short and long and use it for something. After all I spent an hour getting all that rust off it. It seems then that just glueing and bolting that piece of U-beam to the Jarrah would do a lot of what I need and I could just move it around as and when needed. 
If I ever see a big solid lump of steel I will look a second time now

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Actually, I've just remembered that I've got three or four round steel tractor counterweights down in the dry dump. About 400 mm across with a rail slot through them.  Now, one of those on an Ironbark log would be a marvelous striking anvil!

----------


## Marc

Yes, tractor or forklift counterweights make for good improvised anvils for sure. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2jFtCjZHVM 
This is one of my anvils, mounted on a steel tripod to be able to move it a bit around. Legs are 5"x3"x1/4", plate if 3/4" and bolts are 5/8". The anvil is . Peter Wright about 100 years old and weighing in at 250 pounds. I have other smaller and bigger, the biggest is 550 lb  That one is not very portable   :Smilie: 
Tripods are very useful not only for anvils but also for a vice that you need to change position  
Thel legs of the tripod are filled with sand and oil to dampen the sound.   
As for finding an anvil for a decent price, let me tell you that thre are thousands of anvils rusting away in sheds, garages and under benches forgotten. Don't look for one on line, ask around to whoever you come across and one will come your way when you less expect it. That vice is also a Peter Wright 6" wide that was rescued from under a bench half sunken in the dirt. I had to make some parts for it but it came up a treat and I use it all the time. Those forged vices can be hit with a sledgehammer and they wouldn't mind one bit. 
The guy in the video is Alec Steele, a kid that started forging at age 11 and was giving lessons in blacksmithing to grown ups at age 17.

----------


## Moondog55

:2thumbsup:  :Clap:  :Clap:  
Enjoyed that Marc.
Also learned something new which is good.
Cool looking hammers too.

----------


## Marc

That hammer shape is called a rounding hammer, and that particular shape was first made by Brian Brazeal, a blacksmith that is Alec Steele mentor.
Plenty of youtube videos about him.
 There is a young blacksmith in Canada that is making 100 of this hammers for Alec to sell in one of his new adventures, selling online Blacksmith supplies from Montana where he moved to, from the UK this year. 
 best one is number 4 video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnqnTpAWx-E

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yes, tractor or forklift counterweights make for good improvised anvils for sure. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2jFtCjZHVM

  What sort of concrete thickness do you need under a striking anvil like that?

----------


## Marc

Good question R3 ... reminds me of a trick, a karate instructor used to do to impress the crowd. He would place two chairs apart, place his feet on one and his head on the other and the assistant put a rock on his belly. The larger the better. As he was punting to hold the weight of the rock up, the helper would take a sledge hammer and strike the rock and split it. The crowd would go Oooooh.
But as you probably guessed, the blow is absorbed by the mass of the rock and all the showman needs to do, is stay put and try not to give in the weight of the rock.  
An anvil is no different. Th smaller the ratio between hammer and anvil mass, the easier it would be on the stand and floor. Make the anvil light and the hammer large, and the thing will rock and jump and lots of force will go in the floor. 
Blacksmith throw a number around saying that the ratio between hammer and anvil should not exceed 2%. So a 2K hammer can be used on a 100k or bigger anvil. 
In practice it is not that simple, and it depends of what you are doing. If you are forging a one inch bar into a large scroll, with lots of horn work, you want the biggest anvil possible, if you are making a lock, and need to flatten a bit of flat bar a couple of millimeters thinner, and use a 2k hammer for that, you can still work on a 40k anvil with no issues. 
The striking anvil made of plate, is a different animal. If you really want to use it for forging with a striker, you better anchor it to good solid concrete to take the pounding that will be considerable, and depending from the mass of the work at hand. If you are forging a ship anchor, it is the anchor that will act as anvil and absorb the hits. Forge a 20mm round bar into a square one with a 10 kg sledge, and the ground will feel it for sure.  
For what moon wants it, that is cold work and presumably smaller material with a hand hammer, the above is of no consequence and I would place the striking anvil not at low level as it is customary but wrist level to use as an ordinary anvil.
Using a counterweight for anvil works a treat, and the base for the weight will depend from shape and mass of said counterweight. Same principle applies. The heavier the less damage to the floor. Large feet to the tripod or a pack of 4x2 strapped together on end will stop any concerns with the concrete. My 125 kg anvil is on a tripod that is about 70 kg and I use it on a patio that is paved with bricks on sand. No damage at all.
Consideration about concrete thickness is relegated to power hammers weighing in at the rate of tons and striking repeatedly with hammers than can be 20 to 50 kg in the smaller ones.

----------


## r3nov8or

Cheers. Great knowledge! 
Re power hammers, I watched a couple of random videos after the striking anvil one, and there was a guy who had this massive power hammer, about 8 feet high and just as wide, and he said there was 8 cubic metres of concrete under it! 
I've never done forging myself, but watching shows like Forged in Fire make me think it's something I'd like when I have a lot more time on my hands

----------


## Moondog55

There were some other videos about gold and silversmiths; they also call them anvils and those tools are very small. So perhaps I can call what I need an anvil even if I am not blacksmithing.
Is the cold working equivalent "whitesmithing"?

----------


## Moondog55

I am sort of aware that "smithing" in general is about working with metals and I have always assumed that blacksmithing alludes to the colour the worker becomes after working with smoke and fumes all day, but it's an assumption with no basis in research. Be have tinsmiths, gold and silver smiths etc but what would you call somebody who works in the other semiprecious metal of copper and its alloys, and I guess this is where David Copperfields name comes from, but the only Coppersmith I am familiar with is the old hotel of that name in South Melbourne. 
I did however find this when I googled just now https://www.smh.com.au/business/work...08-p50q8j.html

----------


## MorganGT

I know a gold and silversmith ( he grew up 2 doors down from my wife, made our wedding rings, and is now a lecturer at ANU as well as an internationally exhibited jeweller with many of his pieces ending up in major private and public collections worldwide).
Although technically, since he works almost exclusively in Monel 400 (a nickel alloy), maybe he is a Monelsmith? 
I have seen his workshop setup, and it mostly struck me as being the miniaturised dolls-house scale equivalent of a blacksmiths workshop.

----------


## Marc

Yes, funny how the term blacksmith is associated with coal, soot in the face, the fact that the smithy is dark (to be able to see the colours of the hot iron better), black magic and a few other myths. The reality is much simpler, steel or rather iron was called black metal in reference to the black scale on it. 
There is the coppersmith or the brazier, but the coppersmith is more related to the tinsmith working with sheet metal rather than forging hot copper. Not that is not done. Solid copper forges very nicely like butter, however has one peculiarity. It work hardens and after one or two heats, you need to anneal in order to continue working or it will crack. 
And don't forget the gunsmith and the locksmith.
The smallest anvil I have is a 14 kg Kohlswa that is great to do small sheet metal decoration. Of course any prismatic block of 1074 steel would do.  
Whitesmithing is what the bladesmith does after forging, that is grinding, filing polishing etc.  
As for that show "forged in fire" it is responsible for a revival in bladesmithing just like the cooking shows revived an interest and made cooking fashionable. However it is not a good example of what is done and how. Lots of editing and behind the scenes work. Not to mention that making a knife using time as measure is rather stupid. it's like giving two painters a canvass and ask them to produce a painting in one hour and the one that finishes first is the winner. Proves nothing.

----------


## Marc

> Cheers. Great knowledge! 
> Re power hammers, I watched a couple of random videos after the striking anvil one, and there was a guy who had this massive power hammer, about 8 feet high and just as wide, and he said there was 8 cubic metres of concrete under it!

  Yes, power hammers need a block of concrete under them the same as large diesel generators do. We used to install backup generators for industry and we dug a pit one or two meters deep according to size, stuck 2" to 4" cork blocks on the bottom, build formwork around it and then poured concrete in the pit on top of the cork. The block of concrete acts as a secondary anvil and the cork isolates vibrations. 
The reason powerhammers need to be put on such large base is, ironically, because their hammer to anvil ratio is way too high. It is cheaper to ask the customer to build a proper base than to supply a one ton anvil with it.  
Here is a video from a blacksmith that does mostly architectural work. The hammer is a "utility" hammer, meaning it needs an external source of compressed air. Self contained pneumatic power hammers are today the tool of choice, they have an onboard compressor and their only drawback is the constant noise even when not in use. 
Check out this guy's forge, it is fired with natural gas and has one or two blowers for the gas. The dome of the forge can be lifted with a chain block to accomodate large items that don't get through the opening.   https://youtu.be/VcCDRVD317k

----------


## r3nov8or

This is the video I mentioned with the massive power hammer. Lots of anvils too  :Smilie:   https://youtu.be/INWUZsuk_x0

----------


## Marc

Nice hammer. That is a 600 lb self contained hammer, so the hammerhead is 270 kg when stationary. The guy said that the anvil is 4.5 ton. May be he did not need that massive pit of concrete he dug after all  :Smilie: 
The other anvils are nice, even when they are obviously not in use. The best is that souther german pattern. 
I have my eye on the same anvil that is still made today by Refflinghaus. The shelf is great for starting a scroll.   Refflinghaus-Anvils

----------


## Marc

Forging with a larger hammer but still on a primitive setting.  https://youtu.be/Ql8DqSRBRNg

----------


## Moondog55

I'd need a much bigger shed!
There is an old wartime [ WW2?] of the Rock Island armoury?? [ perhaps at Bethlehem Steel?] in the USA forging a barrel for the big guns in the battleships, if I can find it I'll post the link.
I never knew that iron and steel were referred to as black metal in "them olden days" so I have learnt one more new thing in this thread

----------


## r3nov8or

> Forging with a larger hammer but still on a primitive setting.  https://youtu.be/Ql8DqSRBRNg

   If I could, I'd edit my post re the use of the adjective "massive"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Check this forging press in germany https://youtu.be/hOPcClx5nuw?t=84

----------


## Bros

> Check this forging press in germany https://youtu.be/hOPcClx5nuw?t=84

  I wonder what they quenched the steel in as water you wouldn't see it for steam and oil would catch fire. 
We learned of an LP rotor from our supplier exploding and 150T spinning at 3000 RPM is no joke and they told us we were OK as there were three rotors made from the one billet of steel and two have exploded but you don't have the third.

----------


## Moondog55

Marc I found a small sledgehammer head. 
But I am going to use it as such because I already have a gimpy in the same weight.
1.8 kilo worth of hammering space.
Not an immediate project but I will make a very small anvil with it mounted in slabs of hardwood on a timber base. I have an offcut of F17 Alpine ash or I can cut a short from that length of Jarrah Which would you recommend?

----------


## Moondog55

Question for everybody.
How tough is the weed species tree the Desert Ash? The Fraxinus Oxycarpa? The council will be here in a few days to remove the dead street tree and I was thinking that if it was a reasonable tough type of wood I'd try and get the trunk cut larger so I could possibly use it just in case I ever get a bigger anvil

----------


## Marc

Hi Moon ... as far as a stump for anvil mounting is concerned, especially if you are talking about a small anvil or a hammer head as a substitute, the type of wood you use will play little role. You could use a piece of pine for that purpose. 
Of course if you can get a trunk for free, don't waste it. They will always find a place in the workshop.  
Just for illustration purpose, there is a way to mount an anvil (not a hammerhead) floating on sand. 
You make a box out of thick sheet metal, shaped like a truncated pyramid. fill it with sand, and cut a thicker plate as a lid, that fits inside the opening on top of the sand and some 50 mm below the edge. Then you place your anvil on top fill the space left with more sand and bob's your uncle.  
Main advantage is that the anvil becomes silent.

----------


## Moondog55

I am actually looking to use the oil in sand technique in a few weeks or so, not for an anvil but for a pair of speaker stands I intend to refurbish and sell at the thieves market on Belmont common. 
I went back to the anvil link and I'll copy one ot the methods shewn in that for the little sledgehammer head. I have a few Redgum stumps I can cut down to a reasonable size and drill out etc.
I still have some of the Ironbark rounds but they cut them at firewood length and not at all square either.

----------


## Marc

If anyone is still interested in big tools and BIG hammers, see the Blacksmith convention in Sweden  https://youtu.be/sHiILhv9iqE 
Hi Moon ... how badly do you want an anvil?

----------


## Moondog55

> Hi Moon ... how badly do you want an anvil?

  Probably not badly enough for Cecile to pay for one, I still need my manhood attached too. When I make knives I use cold working on air hardening steel [ power hacksaw blades ] and your advice Re sledgehammer heads in conjunction with a short section of rail will most probably do everything I will  need.

----------


## Marc

Tell you what. I have more anvils then I will ever need. Pay me $50 so that it is not completely free  :Smilie:  ...  find someone who can pick up from Sydney and you can have a 40 KG Doug Slack *Foundry anvil* made in Queensland for the mining market.

----------


## Moondog55

Thank-You Marc, it is a fine and generous offer but if I did accept I think I would then need to build a forge and it would be a downward spiral into more debt and the need to build another shed. I do know of a S/H forge for sale close by but it is huge.
Heart says I want it but my head says I really do not need it.

----------


## droog

> Heart says I want it but my head says I really do not need it.

  Remember the rules, he who has the most toys wins !

----------


## Moondog55

> Remember the rules, he who has the most toys wins !

  OK I do admit to being tempted. I have actually done some forging but I only remembered when I found my old cold chisel.
Made it in Technical school when I was about 15YO, I do not remember our machine shop having a forge tho and I do not remember what we used as anvils; I am sure I would have remembered if we had big London pattern anvils or similar. I do remember doing the heat treatment with oxy/acetylene torches with big wide nozzles but that is it.

----------


## Marc

You are welcome to it, find someone to pick it up here. No one will force you to build a forge, even when you can build a forge with zero money if you borrow Cecil's hair dryer ...  :Smilie: 
A hole in the ground and a pipe is all you need. 
Or you can make this one, also zero money using a vacuum cleaner that has blower port.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-R6iY-mY-Y

----------


## Moondog55

Our friend in Sydney is a 30 kilo weakling so would you be able to help her lift it into the boot of her tiny little car?
Cecile had already made arrangements with me not knowing. I have some firebricks and I do have a half bag of fireclay, from making repairs on stoves.
PM sent Marc

----------


## Marc

So the anvil weights more than your friend? Ha ha, sure can put it in her car.

----------


## Moondog55

It might not happen Marc; our freind is reluctant to travel 40 minutes each way to make the pick-up and I know no-body else in Sydney who regularly travels to Geelong, and it is a really tiny car.
I did get myself that big tree trunk just in case tho.
I think it might be in the "Too Hard" basket at the moment

----------


## Marc

Oh my ... where does your friend live? What suburb?

----------


## Moondog55

> Oh my ... where does your friend live? What suburb?

  I will ask Cecile
I know she works in Parramatta
I was starting to become enthusiastic too.

----------


## Moondog55

However I now have a good and solid bit of tree trunk in my driveway courtesy of the council tree-felling fellers

----------

